# Protection étanche Ipad Air



## jemahath (11 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Possesseur depuis ce Noël d'un Ipad Air, j'ai vu sur la télé une magnifique publicité sur l'Ipad Air.
Dans cette pub une personne en tenue de plongée visiblement à grande profondeur film avec son Ipad Air.
Ma question est la suivante, j'ai cherché de partout où acheter cette protection étanche pour pouvoir filmer en mer et malheureusement hormis des housses étanches mais absolument pas prévue pour cela je n'ai rien trouvé.
Je suppose que cette protection étanche doit bien exister mais où ?
Quelqu'un a t'il une idée où se procurer une telle protection ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2014)

J'ai une coque étanche. Malheureusement, je ne l'ai trouvée qu&#8217;au Japon. Donc, je me la suis fait ramener par un ami japonais.

Je n'en ai jamais vu ailleurs.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Mars 2014)

Peut être est ce que tu cherches ceci:

Boutique - Edge iPad2/3 Caisson Etanche - Aditech | Advanced Diving Technology

Le soucis est que ça n'est dispo que pour les ipad 2/3


----------



## jemahath (12 Mars 2014)

Justement c'est un comme cela que je recherche pour mon ipad air mais pas moyen de le trouver....où alors sur la pub à la télé


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Mars 2014)

Peut être était ce un iPad 4 dans la pub?


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

Une partie de ce qu'on voit dans ce spot n'existerait pas dans la réalité?

La pub nous tromperait-elle???


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2014)

ça doit être compatible iPad AIR, les dimensions ne sont pas bien différentes.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> ça doit être compatible iPad AIR, les dimensions ne sont pas bien différentes.




Je débardage pas ton avis les dimensions sont franchement différentes, çela m'étonnerai que cela fonctionne


----------



## jemahath (14 Mars 2014)

Oui effectivement Moumou92 les dimensions sont totalement différentes.

Ce qui est pour le moins aberrant c'est de faire la promotion sur un clip publicitaire de l'Ipad Air puisque c'est bien de celui-ci dont l'on parle, la publicité à la télévision n'étant tournée que sur l'Ipad Air, en nous présentant un plongeur sous marin entrain de filmer à une belle profondeur avec un Ipad Air.
J'ai beau chercher de partout cette coque étanche n'existe pas mais alors pas du tout.
Quel est donc l'intérêt d'un tel clip publicitaire pour un accessoire qui n'existe pas ???


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Mars 2014)

À vérifier si les autres activités avec un iPad  vantées par Apple le sont avec un iPad Air ou 4...
Parce que quand le clip à été révélé, l'iPad air n'était pas encore sorti.


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas la première fois que la PUB présentent des produits qui n'existent pas dans la réalité et même quand il s'agit du produit vanté par le spot...

Jetez un oeil aux pubs pour les yaourts "panier de Yoplait" avec des morceaux de fruits superbes qui débordent du pot! et bien je peux vous garantir que ces pots qui sont filmés dans le spot, vous ne les trouverez nulle part dans le commerce!


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Mars 2014)

Et Giovanni Spaghetti , le mec qui fabrique chacune de mes pates à la main 
il n'existerait pas ??


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je débardage pas ton avis les dimensions sont franchement différentes, çela m'étonnerai que cela fonctionne



Oui, mais comme c'est plus petit, il suffit de mettre quelque cales en mousse.

Moi, ma protection que j'ai eue avec mon iPad premier génération a été compatible avec tous les autres modèles. Là, je l'utilise avec l'iPad Retina sans aucun souci.

 Mon modèle n'est qu'étanche dans la baignoire par contre


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mars 2014)

Ok... Mais a 550 euros l caisson, je ne suis pas certains que je jouerai avec des cales en mousse... D'autant qu'à 50m de profondeur, la pression de l'eau sur les zones vides de la coque me fait un peu peur...


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2014)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Et Giovanni Spaghetti , le mec qui fabrique chacune de mes pates à la main
> il n'existerait pas ??



Mais si lui il existe! c'est comme le PDG de Rozanna qui met les bulles en bouteille!


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2014)

cela dit, l'absorption des couleurs, au delà de 10-15m, nécessitera du matériel d'éclairage. 

alors à 50 mètres 

et je ne parle pas de la pression sur l'écran 

budget à prévoir

*****

Bref, comme je suis un grand garçon qui a un peu de temps à perdre et que je sais me servir de google, voici la housse utilisée dans le clip

iDive, qui l'eut cru

autre chose ?

ah oui, le prix ... je vous laisse apprécier

MSRP: $799
PRE-ORDER PRICE: $649
EXPECTED SHIP DATE: Late spring
COMPATIBILITY: iPad 2,3,4,& Air


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2014)

Ah oui, quand même. Bon, je garde la mienne. Pour lire des comics ou regarder des vidéos dans le bain, c'est suffisant 

Par contre, ils doivent avoir eux aussi rajouté des cales vu que c'est compatible avec presque tous les modèles.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Ah oui, quand même. Bon, je garde la mienne. Pour lire des comics ou regarder des vidéos dans le bain, c'est suffisant .



ce que tu fais dans ton bain mon chéri 





gwen a dit:


> Par contre, ils doivent avoir eux aussi rajouté des cales vu que c'est compatible avec presque tous les modèles.



comme ce n'est pas encore sur le marché, il y aura peut-être plusieurs versions


----------



## jemahath (16 Mars 2014)

Ah oui effectivement plus de 500  ça calme les ardeurs


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas si chère que ça... Ce n'est juste pas prévu pour prendre sa douche, mais pour plonger a 100 m de profondeur... Pas vraiment la même application...


----------

